# High temp cheese or not



## rad-one

Hello everybody was going to make summer sausage this wknd and wanted to know if anyone has used regular cheese in there summer sausage with good results? And if so could let me know what temps they used ?any help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## jrod62

I use regular cheese all the time. Turns out great. 
As far as temp.
Start at 130 for an hour (no smoke ) to dry out the casings.
Then bump up 10 degrees every hour until you reach 170. 
Then when the IT Hits 155 take them out and put in cold water bath
To stop the cooking then I let them hang a few hours then in the fridge they go.


----------



## smokinhusker

I use regular cheese in my summer sausage and snack sticks, as does NEPAS (Rick). Can't recall if anyone else does. To me High Temp Cheese is waxy and I have to order it. I smoke at fairly low temps. I'm sure you could find some of Rick's by going to his profile and "threads started" to find his.

Mixed and fridge for 24 hrs

Stuff into 19mm collagen casings

Smoker 130* no smoke at 12:30 PM

Smoker 140* with cherry pellets, JD Oak Chips at 1:30 PM for 2 hrs

Smoker 150*  at 3:30 PM for 2 hrs, check IT

Smoker 160* at 5:30 PM for 2 hrs check IT 136*, 6:30 PM 142*, 7:30 PM 146*

Smoker 170* at 7:30 PM for 2-3 hrs check IT 8:30 PM 152* (should be close to 130 -140*).

If need to reach IT of 150-152*, bump temp to 175* DO NOT EXCEED 180*

Off at 9:30 PM. Hang to bloom-hung overnight

In brown paper bag in fridge

Here's a pic of these: https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/4/4e/900x900px-LL-4ee7ea36_Money.jpeg


----------



## smoking b

Give Kraft crumbles a try - pretty decent substitution for high temp cheese


----------



## driedstick

I use hi-temp dont mind it and I have used reg also turned out great, maybe try half and half see what you and your freinds like?? just my 2cents. Let us know and remember we like pics


----------



## rad-one

Thanks for all the replays think I'm going to use regular the only reason I ? Regular because I heard it melted out does anybody who's uses regular have any pics ?

Thanks again


----------



## cfoxtrot

I used normal cheese and as you can see no issues here. It was a fairly soft colby jack.













IMG_0339.JPG



__ cfoxtrot
__ Jan 13, 2013






Good luck! Let us know how it turns out...


----------



## rad-one

Wow that looks amazing almost like store bought great job do you have recipe and time and temps


----------



## cfoxtrot

Thanks!!!

FYI, This was a venison sausage recipe...

This is what I did...

Mixed 3 lbs of ground venison with LEM Backwoods SS seasoning/cure as per LEM directions

Added about 1/2 tsp of garlic powder

Added about 1 tsp coarse ground pepper

Added  1/4 TSP per/lb of "Special Meat Binder"(sodium phosphate blend from Butcher-Packer.com).

Added an additional 3oz of water per/lb

For the cheese one I added 1/3 cup of smoked colby/jack cheese (cut into 1/4 inch cubes).

The sodium phosphate and extra water was because I added NO fat or pork to my ground venison and I turned out with just the right moisture content. 

Stuffed meat into 3 1-lb fibrous sausage casings and put in fridge for 24 hours.

 I used hickory chips, with water in the pan and vent closed.

Hung them in the MES smoker(with smoke the entire time) at 130 degrees for the first hour, then increasing the temp of the smoker by 10 degrees every hour until a max of 180 degrees.

Once the IT reached 152 degrees I pulled the sausage out and put it into a ice water bath to cool. ( I think it took around 10 hours to smoke.)

Then paper towel dried and hung the sausage at room temp for a few hours.Then refrigerated.

However you choose to do it let us know how it turns out!


----------



## boykjo

I've made a lot of sausage with cheese and used high temp cheese from B&P and cabela's and have had no waxy taste. I havent used regular cheese but I assume you would have to be more careful with your smoker temps and take the sausage to 155 max


----------



## sam3

I use extra sharp cheese and never go higher than 170. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## sirhuntsalot

You stand a good chance at bad results with regular cheese. I've seen it too many times. Not saying it can't be done but there is not much room for era.


----------



## mike johnson

I used some pepperjack hightemp in some brats and it was FANTASIC!! If your doing summersausage or the type that you dont cook right before eating I think regular cheese would be fine since your moderating the temperature. If your making brats that someone is going to bbq or bake I would use High temp because most people over heat their food and the regular would probably melt away.


----------



## rad-one

Got a quit ?if using pork in summersausage doesn't pork have to be 165?


----------

